# Thinking back for a sec....can you guys still believe that.....



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

can you guys still believe that we traded away Marcus Camby and the number 7 pick in the draft for antonio Mcdyess..........that still gives me nightmares.........say what you will i'd rather have isiah thomas over layden anyday........

we also got rid of spree that same year for van horn i think or the next year that happened....

heres a list of the people that were taken in the 2002 draft and who we couldve drafted


<table bgcolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="1" width="590"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#ff6600"><td width="25">*PICK*
</td> <td width="250">*TEAM*
</td> <td width="315">*SELECTION*
</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*1*</td> <td>Houston</td> <td>Yao Ming, C, Shanghai Sharks </td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*2*</td> <td>Chicago</td> <td>Jay Williams, G, Duke</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*3*</td> <td>Golden State</td> <td>Mike Dunleavy, G/F, Duke</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*4*</td> <td>Memphis</td> <td>Drew Gooden, F, Kansas</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*5*</td> <td>Denver</td> <td>Nikoloz Tskitishvili, F, Italy</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*6*</td> <td>Cleveland</td> <td>Dajuan Wagner, G, Memphis</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*7*</td> <td>New York</td> <td>Maybyner "Nene" Hilario, F/C, Brazil
(Rights traded to Denver)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*8*</td> <td>L.A. Clippers (from Atlanta)</td> <td>Chris Wilcox, F, Maryland</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*9*</td> <td>Phoenix</td> <td>Amare Stoudemire, F, Cypress Creek HS (Fla.)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*10*</td> <td>Miami</td> <td>Caron Butler, F, Connecticut</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*11*</td> <td>Washington</td> <td>Jared Jeffries, F, Indiana</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*12*</td> <td>L.A. Clippers</td> <td>Melvin Ely, F/C, Fresno State</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*13*</td> <td>Milwaukee</td> <td>Marcus Haislip, F, Tennessee</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*14*</td> <td>Indiana</td> <td>Fred Jones, G, Oregon</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*15*</td> <td>Houston (from Toronto)</td> <td>Bostjan Nachbar, F, Italy</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*16*</td> <td>Philadelphia</td> <td>Jiri Welsch, G, Slovenia
(Rights traded to Golden State)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*17*</td> <td>Washington (from New Orleans)</td> <td>Juan Dixon, G, Maryland</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*18*</td> <td>Orlando</td> <td>Curtis Borchardt, C, Stanford
(Rights traded to Utah)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*19*</td> <td>Utah</td> <td>Ryan Humphrey, F, Notre Dame
(Rights traded to Orlando)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*20*</td> <td>Toronto (from Seattle via New York)</td> <td>Kareem Rush, G, Missouri
(Rights traded to L.A. Lakers)</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*21*</td> <td>Portland</td> <td>Qyntel Woods, G/F, Northeast Mississippi CC</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*22*</td> <td>Phoenix (from Boston)</td> <td>Casey Jacobsen, G/F, Stanford</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td>*23*</td> <td>Detroit</td> <td>Tayshaun Prince, F, Kentucky</td> </tr> <tr bgcolor="#ffffff"> <td>*24*</td> <td>New Jersey</td> <td>Nenad Krstic, F/C, Yugoslavia</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Trust me, I think about it alot because I wanted the Knicks to take a gamble on Amare Stoudemire. I just had THAT feeling about him before the draft.

Some gamble that would have been, huh?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I was just thinking the same thing as I was reading an article on the worst all time trades..They didnt mention that trade,but trading Camby and potentially Amare for McKnee has to be the worst trade ever.....


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Trust me, I think about it alot because I wanted the Knicks to take a gamble on Amare Stoudemire. I just had THAT feeling about him before the draft.
> 
> Some gamble that would have been, huh?




tell me about it.........


it wasnt like amare was a hidden gem either i mean he was picked only 2 picks later..........people new amare had game, 30p 15r 6 blocks a game his senior year.........i remember seing him in the mcdonalds dunk contest he looked huge....it was like he was a man and everybody else was just little kids..........

camby at center and amare at PF for the knicks.......WOW.......too bad


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> I was just thinking the same thing as I was reading an article on the worst all time trades..They didnt mention that trade,but trading *Camby and potentially Amare for McKnee has to be the worst trade ever.....*



my thoughts exactly.....it has to be up there with some of the worst.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> tell me about it.........
> 
> 
> it wasnt like amare was a hidden gem either i mean he was picked only 2 picks later..........people new amare had game, 30p 15r 6 blocks a game his senior year.........i remember seing him in the mcdonalds dunk contest he looked huge....it was like he was a man and everybody else was just little kids..........
> ...


 I think im gonna be nauseous.

Damn Layden


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

it doesn't matter Layden said he would have taken Jeffries so it doesnt make a difference...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> it doesn't matter Layden said he would have taken Jeffries so it doesnt make a difference...



:biggrin: 

"General Managing for Dummies" by Scott Layden


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

lets not forget frederick weiss over ron artest too...........



i was watching the yes network and vince carter had an interview on the show Center stage or something like that.... well they were talking about the olympics and the dunk that vince carter did jumping over frederick weiss,.....well basically he said after he made that dunk the knicks basically told frederick weiss not too even bother showing up to the knicks squad...........

quite sad actually.....


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Actually Weis plays for my hometown team here in Spain... He plays good defense because of his intimidating presence in the paint... But he is a bit soft sometimes... and he hasn't any offensive skill


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

my only question is how did layden stay around soooooooooooo long??? The best memory i had of him was in that same 2002 draft....do you all remember when all the knick fans in MSG where yellling FIRE LAYDEN!!!! FIRE LAYDEN!!!!
That is by far the best memory of layden i have. Hey, i dont wanna warn any1,but isiah already traded our pick next year and the year after that!!!! (for curry) so, theyre getting our lotter pik, i swear it really hurts to be a knick fan.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> tell me about it.........
> 
> 
> it wasnt like amare was a hidden gem either i mean he was picked only 2 picks later..........people new amare had game, 30p 15r 6 blocks a game his senior year.........i remember seing him in the mcdonalds dunk contest he looked huge....it was like he was a man and everybody else was just little kids..........
> ...


Speaking of Camby,hes probably the best center in the league right now..Last night,21 points,21 rebounds and four blocks.....


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

> Speaking of Camby,hes probably the best center in the league right now..Last night,21 points,21 rebounds and four blocks.....


stop, the pain....FIRE LAYDEN!!! FIRE LAYDEN!!! ANYWAYS,SELL THE KNICKS DOLAN,PLEASE!!!

(read my post above)


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Amare and Marcus ?


OMG.


----------



## kidd2108 (Nov 20, 2005)

marbury
Q
ariza
sweets
amare
marcus
lee
frye
nate

thats just some players we would have if that trade didnt happen.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*wrong....*

1.)Marbury was obtained for McD (who was obtained by trading MC)

2.)Q was obtained by trading KT (who was expendable because of the glut of frontcourt players ...

forget it...the only ones guaranteed to be here if Camby was not traded were Jackson and Camby. After that, everything changes as far as future trades,draft position, and picks etc. Prolly would not have drafted Amare anyway.


----------

